# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. Harcaser-ի, Բարեկամի ու Kuk-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Chuk

Մեկնարկվում է նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. Harcaser-ը սկսում է, Բարեկամը շարունակում է, Հայկօն ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Մինչ բոլոր երեք մասնակիցների իրենց հատվածները տեղադրելը քննարկումներն այս թեմայում արգելվում են: Ավելացնում եմ նոր կանոն.
Առաջին մասնակիցն ունի երեք օր՝ իր հատվածը տեղադրելու համար:
Հաջորդ մասնակիցներից ամեն մեկը նախորդ հատվածի տեղադրումից հետո ունի երեք օր ժամանակ՝ շարունակելու համար:
Այդ ընթացքում չգրելու դեպքում ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահելու փոխել մասնակցին: Սա անում եմ՝ հաշվի առնելով նախորդ փորձը: Եթե այս կանոնի հետ անհամաձայնություններ կան, գրեք այս թեմայում:

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.01.2010), Jarre (20.01.2010), Norton (20.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (21.01.2010)

----------


## Harcaser

Կիրակի էր` հանգստյան օր: Հակոբը վեր կացավ,  որոշեց գնալ Եկեղեցի: Չէ, նա ջերմեռանդ հավատացյալ չէր. ուղղակի այդ օրն ինչ-որ հոգևոր քաղց զգաց. վաղուց մոմ չէր վառել:
Եկեղեցին մոտ էր. կարող էր դանդաղ գնալ, բայց շտապում էր:  Էջմիածնի Մայր Տաճարը շատ էր սիրում, կարոտել էր ու իրեն մի պահ մեղադրեց, որ բավական երկար ժամանակ չէր եղել Աստծու տաճարում: 
...Պատարագիչ հոգևորականն արդեն քարոզ էր խոսում. Սահակ եպիսկոպոս Մաշալյանն էր: Նրա քարոզների մասին շատ էր լսել, այնպես որ ուրախացավ, որ լավ առիթ կար Եկեղեցում երկար մնալու.
*-Ձեր արժեքներու հերթականությունը  լա՜վ ճշտեցեք. ի՞նչ է առաջինը, ի՞նչ է երկրորդը, ի՞նչ է երրորդը, ի՞նչ է չորրորդը: Ի՞նչ է քու արժեքների բուրգը, գագաթը ի՞նչ կգտնվի, և ինչո՞ւ համար է արժեքը այդ:
 ...Որովհետև, սիրելինե՜ր, մենք աշխարհեն սորվեր ենք, որ երկրորդական, երրորդական բաները առաջի՜ն տեղը կգրավեն:*
Հակոբը մի պահ ցնցվեց. իսկույն հիշեց մի քանի տարի առաջվա անցյալը: Մի գողության համար դատապարտվել էր ազատազրկման, և հիմա մեղավոր էր զգում Աստծո առաջ, որ աշխարհական ցանկությունների պատճառով նյութը վեր էր դասել հոգևորից: Դրանից հետո որոշել էր, որ մաքուր կյանքով է ապրելու, բայց մարմնավոր պահանջներն ստիպում էին իրեն երբեմն զանց առնել ամեն արժեք:
*-Նույնիսկ մենք հավատացյալ դառնանք, տակավին այդ ուսուցումները մեզի կգրավեն, և մենք աշխարհին սորվեցուցածի պես կնայինք և բեռներ կստանանք. այն բեռները, որ վաղը պիտի չհիշենք:*
Հանկարծ Հակոբի ուշադրությունը գրավեց իր բանտակից ընկերներից մեկը: Եկել էր կանգնել  Հակոբից մի քանի քայլ հեռու և աղոթում էր: Հակոբը որոշեց մոտենալ:

----------

Chuk (08.02.2010), E-la Via (15.02.2010), Gayl (26.01.2010), Sona_Yar (05.02.2010), Դեկադա (08.02.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

...Լավ: Հիմա էդքան էլ հարմար չի: Թող ավարտի նոր... 
Հակոբը մի անգամ էլ նայեց ընկերոջը, հետո մյուս մարդկանց, որոնք առօրյա, զբաղված  դեմքերով բացում էին դրամապանակները, մոմ գնում, տնտղում շրջակայքը, ընտրում տաղավար կամ նկար ու վառում իրենց մոմը, կամ մոմերը: Քանի՞ հատ: Չո՞րս: Հի՞նգ: Ամեն մեկը մի ցանկությու՞ն, թե՞ մի հոգի: Քանի հոգիներ նարնջագույն բարակ լույսով վառվում էին կողք-կողքի: Ինչու՞ պիտի վառվեն հոգիները: Վկայություն, որ իրենք կան: Հիշեցում: Որտե՞ղ է հավատը, եթե կարծում ես քեզ մոռացել են: Որտեղ է հավատը, եթե հիշեցնում ես, որ դու’ չես մոռացել: 

Հակոբը ընդհատեց մտքերն ու ևս մի անգամ հայացք գցեց ընկերոջը, որի ինտենսիվ շարժվող շութերի դիմախաղից  փորձեց հասկանալ` ինչ է նշանակում աղոթել հրապարակավ: Որն է պատին կախված նկարի ուժը, ու, այնուամենայնիվ, ինչու են թեթևանում հոգիները, երբ դառնում են վառվող պարաֆին: 

Հակոբի սառած հայացքի առաջ մոմերի շարասյունը միաձուլվում, դառնում էր ամբողջական կրակ, կենդանի լույս, որը գուցեև հենց սե՞րն էր: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև մեկի մոմը չի գցում մյուսին, չի ճխլտում ու ոչնչացնում վայրագ, այլ համբուրում ու կյանք է ստանում:
Գուցեև եկեղեցին այն փոքրիկ կղզին է, ուր չեն գործում աշխարհիկ օրենքները. ուր երկրորդականը երկրորդական է, ու առաջնայինը նայում է աչքերիդ մեջ: 

Հակոբը մտածեց, որ թերևս երբեմն արժե այցելել եկեղեցի. այստեղ մի ինչ-որ ոգեղենիկ խտություն կա` ամեն մի հոգու թողած, չվնասելու համերաշխությունը, միասնականությունը, որը սքեմի պես պարուրում է էությունդ, քանի դեռ ներսում ես:

Եպիսկոպոսն ավարտեց կիրակնօրյա պատարագը, ու մարդիկ թեթևակի խռնվեցին դեպի տեր-հայրը` խաչհամբույր ստանալու:

Հակոբը մտքերով վերադարձավ ընկերոջը, փնտրեց նրան հայացքով ու նկատելով առաջացող ամբոխի մեջ` հետևեց նրան: 
Հանկարծ հիշեց, որ խաչհամբույրին դրամ են տալիս: Տնտղեց գրպանները, շոշափեց մի քանի մետաղադրամ, առանձնացրեք երեքը, քրտնած մատների մեջ խաղացրեց ,  մի քանի վայրկյան տատանվելուց հետո թողեց միայն երկուսը ու հերթի հետ առաջացավ դեպի տեր-հայրը: Բոլորը շտապում էին, ինքը` ոչ: Թողեց մյուսներն առաջանան, թող ինքը լինի վերջինը, ի՞նչ կա որ: 

Մինչ իր առջևինները կռանում էին մի փոքր, համբուրում խաչն ու դրամ գցում սկուտեղի մեջ, Հակոբն արագ հայացք գցեց սկուտեղին` հույսով, որ իր առանձնացրած երկու մետաղադրամն էլ ընդունելի չափ է. դե հա, էնտեղ էլի կային մետաղադրամներ: Բայց թղթադրամներ էլ կային: Թեթև ճմրթվածքով, ցից-ցից մեկնվել էին մի քանի խոշորը: Հակոբն արագ գնահատեց ընդհանուր արժեքը. Հմ, վատ չի… Ի՞նչ: Իր հերթն է: Էլ մարդ չմնաց: Շուրթերը`քրտինքով շուրջցողված, մոտեցնում է անտարբեր ու արդեն կարգին ձանձրացած, անհամբերության նշաններ ցույց տվող տեր-հոր ձեռքի խաչին, ու մի կերպ կառավարելով մարմնի վերահաս թեթև դողը` մոտենում սկուտեղին, քրտնած ձեռքը դժվարությամբ դուրս հանում նեղ ու խոնավ գրպանից, դնում  երկու մետաղադրամը, ձեռքի մեջ աննկատ ճմրթում պառկած թղթերից մի քանիսը, ու ձեռքերը կրկին գրպանում, անտարբեր ու բացակա քայլով դուրս գալիս եկեղեցուց: 

Շոգ էր: Հակոբը չէր զգում շոգը: Չէր զգում առուներով հոսող քրտինքը, որը լցվում էր ծոծրակն ու թրջում վերնաշապիկի մեջքը: Միայն գիտեր, որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ, ոչ մի զարմանք: Միայն մի բան այդպես էլ չիմացավ. որտեղ է վերջանում կիրքը ու սկսվում մարդը, ու ով է մարդը կրքից անջատ: Կիրքը պնդում էր` jamais deux sans trois, մոմերի վառվող շարասյունը խնդրում՝ ևս մեկ շանս:

- Հակո՞բ: Դու՞ ես: Ողջույն, ապե: Ինչի՞ վեր թռար ընկերս: Սկոլկը լետ սկոլկը զիմ… - ու ընկերը ջերմ ողջագուրվեց:

...

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.02.2010), Ariadna (24.01.2010), Chuk (08.02.2010), E-la Via (15.02.2010), LoK® (26.01.2010), Norton (08.02.2010), Sona_Yar (05.02.2010), Yellow Raven (08.02.2010), Դեկադա (08.02.2010), Հայկօ (08.02.2010), Մանուլ (14.02.2010), Ուլուանա (09.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (08.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Թեմայի վերնագիրը «Harcaser-ի, Բարեկամի ու Հայկօի համատեղ պատմվածքը» տարբերակից վերանվանվել է «Harcaser-ի, Բարեկամի ու Kuk-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը» տարբերակով, պատմվածքը ավարտին հասցնելու համար Kuk-ն ունի 3 օր ժամանակ:*

----------


## Kuk

-Էս ո՜ւմ եմ տեսնում,-երջանիկ, կե՛ղծ երջանիկ մի հայացք էր, որ հայտնվեց Հակոբի դեմքին:
-Ի՞նչ կա, ո՞նց ես, հեչ չես փոխվել:
-Իսկ ես կարծում էի՝ փոխվել եմ: Դեպի լավը,-կատակի օգնությամբ Հակոբը փորձեց թաքցնել շփոթվածությունը:
Զրույցի բռնվելով՝ նրանք սկսեցին դանդաղ քայլել՝ հեռանալով եկեղցուց: Իր կատարած ստոր քայլի հետևանքով առաջացած լարվածությունը դադարեց Հակոբին նեղություն տալուց, բայց այդքանով հարցը լուծված համարել չհաջողվեց, քանի որ առաջ եկավ մեկ այլ անցանկալի միտք. «Միգուցե ընկերը նկատել էր, որ ես իրեն տեսել էի եկեղեցում և չէի մոտեցել»: 
-Հետո՞, միքիչ պատմի՛, ի՞նչ կա, ինչո՞վ ես զբաղվում,-կարճատև լռությունը խախտեց ընկերը, որի դեմքին միշտ բարի ժպիտ էր հայտնվում խոսելիս, և այդքան տարի է անցել, մարդն արտաքնապես փոխվել է, նույնիսկ դիմագծերն են փոխվել, բայց ժպիտը, այն բարի ժպիտը, որ նույնիսկ դաժան մտքեր արտահայտելիս չէր չքվում դեմքից, նույնությամբ պահպանվել էր:
-Դեռ ոչինչ չեմ անում, աշխատանք եմ փնտրում: Ազատվելուցս ամիսներ առաջ տունը քանդեցին՝ բարձրահարկ կառուցելու համար, փոխարենը չնչին գրոշներ տվին, օրեր անց մայրս մահացավ՝ չդիմանալով այդ վայրագությանը: Այսպես ամեն ինչ իրար խառնվեց, ինչ որ նախատեսել էի, այլևս անհնարին դարձավ իրականացնել… 
-Ի՞նչ ես ասում: Ականջներիս չեմ հավատում,-Հակոբի խոսքը կտրեց ընկերը,-Մորդ թախծոտ ժպիտը մինչև հիմա աչքերիս առաջ է, նույնիսկ բանտում քեզ նենց էր պահում, ոնց մայրս ինձ նորածին ժամանակ չի պահել,-մի պահ լռեց, դեմքը ջղաձգվեց, կարծես այդ պահին տեսնում էր, թե ինչպես է ծեր, բարի կինը տանջվում ինչ-որ անխիղճ արարածների ստոր գործողությունների պատճառով ու անիծում սեփական բախտը: Այն նույն կինը, որ Հակոբին հավասար իրեն ևս օգնել է իր ազատազրկման տարիներին: Եվ ինքը համոզված էր, որ Հակոբից շատ է գնահատում նրա նվիրվածությունն ու սիրում այդ կնոջը:
-Դու ինչո՞վ ես զբաղված, երբեք մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ քեզ եկեղեցում կհանդիպեմ, հաճա՞խ ես գալիս:
-Չէ, ճիշտն ասած գործով էի եկել, վերջին անգամ երկու ամիս առաջ էի եկեղեցի մտել: Մեր Կարենին հիշո՞ւմ ես, 22-րդ խցի, ինքն էր վերջերս եկել մի խնդրանքով. եկեղեցուց ոսկեջրած խաչ են գողացել՝ կարծելով, թե ամբողջությամբ ոսկի է, օգնությունս խնդրեց էդ թափթփուկներին գտնելու ու խաչը վերադարձնելու համար: Բայց դե հիմա գիտես՝ ոնց ա դրվածքը. ամեն մի չկայացած «տանելու» գործով ա, հիմա էն ժամանակները չի, որ գիտեինք՝ ով են, ուր ա գնում ապրանքը, ինչի համար: 
Հակոբի մոտ նորից սկսվեց լարվածությունը, մի պահ ընկավ մտածմունքների մեջ, մի քանի վայրկյանում պատկերացրեց մի ամբողջ պատմություն, որի գլխավոր հերոսն ինքն է, և պատմությունն այն մասին է, թե ինչպես է իր վաղեմի ընկերը մի սրիկայի փնտրում, գնում այդ սրիկայի հետքերով և ի վերջո հասնում իրեն: Մտովի փորձում էր ինքն իրեն հանգստացնել՝ մխիթարելով, որ ինքը խաչ չի գողացել, ընկերոջ ասածն իրեն ամենևին չի վերաբերում, իզուր է տարվում այդ՝ տհաճություն պարգևող մտքերով, որ իր գողացածն ընդամենը փող է, մի կեղտոտ արժեք: Եվ այս միտքը Հակոբի մոտ դառը հեգնանք առաջացրեց. «Քիչ է մնում ինքս ինձ հերոսացնեմ, որ մաքրել եմ եկեղեցին այդ կեղտոտ արժեքից»:
-Զարմանալի բաներ են կատարվում,-այս անգամ լռությունը խախտեց Հակոբը՝ նորից ու նորից փորձելով ազատվել սեփական մտքերից, որոնք երկարատև մի մղձավանջի էին վերածել այդ րոպեները,-ինչպե՞ս կարելի է եկեղեցուց գողանալ: Անբարոյականի զավակների թիվն օր-օրի աճում է:
Հանկարծ ընկերը նայեց ժամացույցին.
-Ես արդեն գնամ, ընկերս, դեռ գործեր ունեմ այսօր, ազատ ժամանակ գտնվի, երևա, երեկոները միշտ տանն եմ լինում, կզրուցենք, կհիշենք,-բաժանվեցին վաղեմի ընկերները՝ երկուսն էլ համոզված լինելով, որ հաջորդ անգամ եթե հանդիպեն, կրկին պատահական են հանդիպելու: 
Նրանք բաժանվեցին, և Հակոբն այդպես էլ չիմացավ, որ իրականում ընկերը եկել էր եկեղեցի մոմ վառելու, աղոթելու համար, որ եկեղեցուց ոչ թե խաչ են գողացել, այլ գումար են հափշտակել, որ ընկերը կարիք չուներ այդ՝ իր իսկ խոսքով ասած՝ թափթփուկին փնտրելու, քանի որ այդ թափթփուկն իր առաջ կանգնած էր, որ ընկերը «թափթփուկ» անվանեց գողացողին, ոչ թե «անբարոյականի զավակ», քանի որ հարգում էր Հակոբի մորը, այժմ արդեն նրա հիշատակը:

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.02.2010), Ariadna (08.02.2010), Chuk (08.02.2010), E-la Via (15.02.2010), Enigmatic (08.02.2010), Gayl (08.02.2010), Harcaser (08.02.2010), helium (09.02.2010), Norton (08.02.2010), Sona_Yar (08.02.2010), Yellow Raven (08.02.2010), Դեկադա (08.02.2010), Հայկօ (08.02.2010), Մանուլ (14.02.2010), Նարե (08.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (08.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Շնորհակալություն երեքիդ էլ պատմվածքի համար. սա անկախ որակից:
Սկսենք սկզբից:
*Հարցասերի* հատվածն ըստ ինձ խոստումնալից չէր, մեծ հաշվով ոչինչ չասող: Ինքս կարդալու դեպքում շարունակելու ցանկություն չէի ունենա, նոր խոսքի, նոր մտքի, ինտրիգայի բացակայության պատճառով: Տպավորություն կար որ խոհափիլիսոփայական միտք է փորձ արվել ներդնել, ինչը չի հաջողվել: 
*Բարեկամը* բավական հետաքրքիր խոհափիլիսոփայական մտորումներով մի քիչ շունչ տվեց, բայց ոչ այնքան, որ հետաքրքիր դառնա, բայց իրավիճակը փրկեց, կյանք ու շունչ տվեց բավական հետաքրքիր ձևով ինտրիգա մտցնելով, մարդուն կրքի զոհ դարձնելով:
*Կուկը* բավական հաջող որսաց տրված շանսը պատմությունը բերելով ու մեր իրականության հետ կապելով, կորսված արժեհամակարգերի բարձրաձայնումով ստեղծագործությանը տվեց ասելիք, խրատ, որն իմ կարծիքով ստեղծագործություններում շատ գովելի երևույթ է: Իհարկե արհեստական էր ընկերոջ խիստ դրական կերպարը, հանցագործի՝ այդաստիճան դրականությունը, բայց ստեղծագործության սահմաններում երևի նորմալ էր, հաշվի առնելով, որ այն սկզբից մինչև վերջ արհեստական նոտաներով էր: Ու նաև, Արթ, իմ կարծիքով տվյալ դեպքի համար հերոսները չափազանց գրական էին խոսում, որն անբնական էր, սա հաշվի առ՝ հետագայի համար:

Հիշեցնեմ, որ սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունքն է, ներողություն եմ խնդրում, եթե շատ «խիստ» էի:

----------

Gayl (08.02.2010), Kuk (08.02.2010), Բարեկամ (08.02.2010), Դեկադա (08.02.2010)

----------


## Harcaser

Ես էլ եմ իմ շնորհակալությունը հայտնում բոլորին: Ասեմ, որ մի փոքր այլ կերպ էի պատկերացնում ավարտը, սակայն այսպես էլ վատը չէ:
Բարեկամի մասը պետք է որ դժվար լիներ, քանի որ կոնֆլիկտը ինքը պետք է առաջադրեր, մինչդեռ նա բավարարվել է համեստ նկարագրություններով: 
Բարեկամը բավական լավ է վերլուծում հոգեվիճակները, ամբողջական պատկեր է տալիս, ինչի համար խորը վերլուծական միտք է հարկավոր: Շնորհակալ եմ, Բարեկամ:

Մի քանի աննշան դիտարկումներ (ոչ թե դիտողություններ) եմ ուզում անել.

1. Դուրս շատ է եկել հետևյալ մտածումը`
...Լավ: Հիմա էդքան էլ հարմար չի: Թող ավարտի նոր...
Հանկարծակի կանգի գաղափարն ամեն ինչ փոխում է և սկսում ձևավորել Հակոբի բնավորության գծերը:

2.տաղավար
Մի փոքր անհասկանալի է տաղավար ասվածը: Համենայն դեպս, Մայր Տաճարում կամ այլ Եկեղեցիներում էլ նման հասկացություն չկա:

3. Որովհետև մեկի մոմը չի գցում մյուսին, չի ճխլտում ու ոչնչացնում վայրագ, այլ համբուրում ու կյանք է ստանում:
Շատ գեղեցիկ դիտարկում է: Իսկապես բանաստեղծական պատկեր է` պարալելիզմի հետաքրքիր դեպք:


4. Հակոբը մտածեց, որ թերևս երբեմն արժե այցելել եկեղեցի
Կարծում եմ, որ Հակոբի կերպարը այդ մտածողության կարիքը չունի: Ես Հակոբին տեսել եմ Եկեղեցուն մոտ կանգնած, ուստի տրամաբանական կլիներ, որ նա երբեմն Եկեղեցի այցելել-չայցելելու մասին չմտածեր:

5.Եպիսկոպոսն ավարտեց կիրակնօրյա պատարագը, ու մարդիկ թեթևակի խռնվեցին դեպի տեր-հայրը` խաչհամբույր ստանալու:
Նախ եպիսկոպոսը տեր հայր չէ: Գուցե ցանկացել ես սրբազա՞ն ասել: 
Երկրորդ` խաչհամբույրը չեն ստանում, այլ <տալիս են> (եթե կարելի է դա <տալ> համարել). իսկ ավելի լուրջ` Պատարագից հետո ոչ մի Եկեղեցում խաչհամբույր չի լինում. լինում է միայն Ավետարանի համբուրում: Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են:

6. մոտեցնում է անտարբեր ու արդեն կարգին ձանձրացած, անհամբերության նշաններ ցույց տվող տեր-հոր ձեռքի խաչին
Որ սրբազանը տեր հայր չէ, արդեն ասացի: Հիմա հավելեմ, որ Սահակ սրբազանը անհամբերության նշաններ երբեք ցույց չի տվել, ու ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի անհամբերության նշաններ ցույց տալ առհասարակ` այն էլ կիրակի` Պատարագից հետո:

7. -Հակո՞բ: Դու՞ ես: Ողջույն, ապե: Ինչի՞ վեր թռար ընկերս: Սկոլկը լետ սկոլկը զիմ… - ու ընկերը ջերմ ողջագուրվեց:
Այստեղ բառապաշարի ոճերը չեն համապատասխանում իրար:

Կուկի ավարտը շտապողական է եղել. այդ մասին է վկայում հոդերի անուշադիր գործածությունը.

8. <Միգուցե ընկերը նկատել էր, որ ես իրեն տեսել էի եկեղեցում և չէի մոտեցել>
Այստեղ պետք էր գրել. <Միգուցե ընկերս նկատել էր, որ ես.... >. չէ՞ որ իր խոսքն է:

Կուկի գրած երկխոսությունները մի քիչ խառն են. Հակոբի և ընկերոջ խոսքը քիչ են տարբերվում իրարից: Հեղինակի խոսքի երբեմնակի միջամտությունը տեղին կլիներ:

9. Դու ինչո՞վ ես զբաղված, երբեք մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ քեզ եկեղեցում կհանդիպեմ, հաճա՞խ ես գալիս:
Այստեղ մի փոքր հակասություն կա Բարեկամի ստեղծած կերպարի հետ. չէ՞ որ Բարեկամն ասում է, որ Հակոբը շատ հաճախ չէր գնում Եկեղեցի, հետևաբար ինքը Եկեղեցի գնացողին կասեր ոչ թե <Եկեղեցի ես գալիս>, այլ <Եկեղեցի ես գնում>: Տարբերությունը չնչին է, բայց այնուամենայնիվ կա:
Ընդհանուր առմամբ Կուկի վերջաբանը գեղեցիկ էր, մի քիչ <նովելային>, հարուստ էր դաստիարակչական կարևոր գաղափարներով: Կեցցեք:

----------

Ariadna (08.02.2010), Enigmatic (08.02.2010), Kuk (08.02.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Հարգելի Հարցասեր, մի երկու բան եմ ուզում նշել. 
Այն, որ պատմվածքի սկզբում դուք օգտագործել եք իրականում գոյություն ունեցող եկեղեցու սպասավորի անուն ազգանուն, ինչ-որ տեղ արգելք է դնում հետագա շարադրանքի գեղարվեստականության վրա, այսինքն պետք էր զգույշ լինել, որ չվիրավորել իրականում գոյություն ունեցող մարդուն կամ էլ շարունակել` միայն լավ ճանաչելու դեպքում: Ես, այնուամենայնիվ, խախտեցի այդ պայմանականությունը ու հնարեցի ինչ-որ բան: Ամեն դեպքում, եթե դուք բացառում եք, թե որևէ քահանա կամ սրբազան անհաբերության նշաններ կարող է ցույց տալ կամ ձանձրանալ, ես չեմ բացառում: Ու պատմության գեղարվեստական /ոչ փաստագրական/ բնույթն էլ տալիս է պատմողին նման ազատություն:
Ինչ վերաբերում է բուն պատմվածքի նյութին, ճիշտն ասած ազատազրկված մարդկանց երբևէ չեմ ճանաչել ու դատել նրանց հոգեբանության մասին ինձ համար չինական այբուբեն է, բայց քանի որ այդպիսին էր թեման ու փախչել չես կարող /Հայկօ`  :Tongue: /, տվեցի այն ուղղությունը, որին քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ եմ ու կարող եմ գրել այդ մասին. մարդը շատ հետաքրքիր երևույթ է, երբեմն պահի տակ նա կարող է վարվել այնպես, որպիսին մի րոպե առաջ ոչ միայն մտքով չէր անցնի, այլև կբացառեր ամենայն անկեղծությամբ: Հակոբը եկեղեցի  գողության համար չէր եկել: ՈՒ եթե նրան հինգ րոպե առաջ ասեիր, որ ինքը տենց բան կաներ, չէր հավատա: Բայց հետաքրքիր բան ա կյանքը ու մարդը, ու թե ուր են տանում շղթաները, որ հանգույցին, անտեսանելի են հաճախ: Ու նաև` կա այսպիսի ասացվածք` որտեղ երկուս, այնտեղ երեք: Այն է` բանը, որ պատահեց երկու անգամ, երրորդ անգամն էլ կլինի: 
Իսկ լեզվական ոճի հետ կապված` ստեղծագործությունը կարող է պատմվել բոլորովին այլ լեզվով, քան խոսում են հերոսները: Հերոսները խոսում են այնպես, ինչպես կխոսեին իրականում, առանց արհեստական գրական շեշտի, մինչդեռ պատմվում է պատմվածքը այն լեզվով ինչով որ հարմար է գտնում պատմողը. դրանք մեկը մյուսի հետ կապ չունեն:

----------

Ariadna (08.02.2010), Chuk (08.02.2010), Yellow Raven (08.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Հարցասերի գրածը դուրս եկավ, ինձ թվում ա եթե Հարցասերին թողեին որ միայնակ այս պատմվածքը ավարտեր շատ ավելի լավ կստացվեր, Բարեկամը ոչինչ չասեց, ավելի ճիշտ պատմվածքին ընթացք չտվեց, Կուկի ավարտը վատը չէր :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (15.02.2010), Harcaser (08.02.2010), Kuk (08.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Հարցասերի գրածը դուրս եկավ, ինձ թվում ա եթե Հարցասերին թողեին որ միայնակ այս պատմվածքը ավարտեր շատ ավելի լավ կստացվեր, Բարեկամը ոչինչ չասեց, ավելի ճիշտ պատմվածքին ընթացք չտվեց, Կուկի ավարտը վատը չէր


Տարօրինակ մեկնաբանություն էր  :Think: 
Ի՞նչ է նշանակում թույլ տալ: Մարդը կարող է ինչքան ուզում է մենակ ստեղծագործել: Ինքն է ուզել համատեղ պատմվածք գրել  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ամենաշատը դուր եկավ Բարեկամի հատվածը, ըստ ինձ բավականին էլ հաջող ընթացք էր տվել պատմվածքին ու հենց հիմնաքարը պատմվածքի երկրորդ հատվածն էր :Smile: 
Կուկն էլ շատ հաջող վերջաբան ընտրեց, չնայած իրոք իրականությունում այդպես վերափոխված հանցագործներ շատ քիչ են :Smile:

----------

Kuk (08.02.2010), Նարե (08.02.2010)

----------


## Harcaser

> Ինքս կարդալու դեպքում շարունակելու ցանկություն չէի ունենա....


Տարօրինակ մեկնաբանություն էր:
Ի՞նչ է նշանակում ինքս ցանկություն չէի ունենա. եթե չես ուզում, չես շարունակում. առավել ևս ոչ ոք քեզ դա չի պարտադրում: Դու ինքդ չես ցանկացել սկիզբը շարունակել:
Հիշեցի հայտնի  խոսքը` <Եթե մորաքույրս տղամարդ լիներ, քեռի կասեի>: :Cool:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հակոբը մի անգամ էլ նայեց ընկերոջը, հետո մյուս մարդկանց, որոնք առօրյա, զբաղված դեմքերով բացում էին դրամապանակները, մոմ գնում, տնտղում շրջակայքը, ընտրում տաղավար կամ նկար ու վառում իրենց մոմը, կամ մոմերը: Քանի՞ հատ: Չո՞րս: Հի՞նգ: Ամեն մեկը մի ցանկությու՞ն, թե՞ մի հոգի: Քանի հոգիներ նարնջագույն բարակ լույսով վառվում էին կողք-կողքի: Ինչու՞ պիտի վառվեն հոգիները: Վկայություն, որ իրենք կան: Հիշեցում: Որտե՞ղ է հավատը, եթե կարծում ես քեզ մոռացել են: Որտեղ է հավատը, եթե հիշեցնում ես, որ դու’ չես մոռացել: 
> 
> Հակոբը ընդհատեց մտքերն ու ևս մի անգամ հայացք գցեց ընկերոջը, որի ինտենսիվ շարժվող շութերի դիմախաղից փորձեց հասկանալ` ինչ է նշանակում աղոթել հրապարակավ: Որն է պատին կախված նկարի ուժը, ու, այնուամենայնիվ, ինչու են թեթևանում հոգիները, երբ դառնում են վառվող պարաֆին: 
> 
> Հակոբի սառած հայացքի առաջ մոմերի շարասյունը միաձուլվում, դառնում էր ամբողջական կրակ, կենդանի լույս, որը գուցեև հենց սե՞րն էր: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև մեկի մոմը չի գցում մյուսին, չի ճխլտում ու ոչնչացնում վայրագ, այլ համբուրում ու կյանք է ստանում:
> Գուցեև եկեղեցին այն փոքրիկ կղզին է, ուր չեն գործում աշխարհիկ օրենքները. ուր երկրորդականը երկրորդական է, ու առաջնայինը նայում է աչքերիդ մեջ: 
> 
> Հակոբը մտածեց, որ թերևս երբեմն արժե այցելել եկեղեցի. այստեղ մի ինչ-որ ոգեղենիկ խտություն կա` ամեն մի հոգու թողած, չվնասելու համերաշխությունը, միասնականությունը, որը սքեմի պես պարուրում է էությունդ, քանի դեռ ներսում ես:


Ըստ իս՝ այս պատմվածքի լավագույն հատվածն էր:

----------

Chuk (08.02.2010), Kuk (08.02.2010), Yellow Raven (08.02.2010), Ուլուանա (09.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (08.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Տարօրինակ մեկնաբանություն էր:
> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում ինքս ցանկություն չէի ունենա. եթե չես ուզում, չես շարունակում. առավել ևս ոչ ոք քեզ դա չի պարտադրում: Դու ինքդ չես ցանկացել սկիզբը շարունակել:
> Հիշեցի հայտնի  խոսքը` <Եթե մորաքույրս տղամարդ լիներ, քեռի կասեի>:


Ես նշեցի, որ դա իմ սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունքն է  :Smile: 
Ես ինքս այս եռյակի մեջ չկայի, իմ համար շարունակել-չշարունակելու հարց չկար:
Հիմա փորձեմ ավելի մանրամասն ասել:
Ըստ ինձ քո սկիզբը պատմվածքի սկիզբ չէր: Համենայն դեպս ոչ այնպես, ինչպես ես եմ պատկերացնում: Նույն հաջողությամբ դու կարող էիր գրել. եկեք գրենք նախկին բանտարկյալի մասին, ով հիմա այցելել է եկեղեցի:
Չկար հստակ սյուժետային գիծ, չկար պատմվածքին համուհուտ տրամադրող նկարագրություն և այլն (կրկնում եմ՝ իմ ընկալմամբ):
Ու այդ առումով ես առավել բարձր եմ գնահատում եռյակի մյուս երկու մասնակիցների դերը, ովքեր ոչնչից ստեղծեցին պատմվածք՝ երկուսով:

----------

Ariadna (15.02.2010), Kuk (08.02.2010), Հայկօ (08.02.2010), Մանուլ (14.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (08.02.2010)

----------


## Harcaser

> Ես նշեցի, որ դա իմ սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունքն է 
> Ես ինքս այս եռյակի մեջ չկայի, իմ համար շարունակել-չշարունակելու հարց չկար:
> Հիմա փորձեմ ավելի մանրամասն ասել:
> Ըստ ինձ քո սկիզբը պատմվածքի սկիզբ չէր: Համենայն դեպս ոչ այնպես, ինչպես ես եմ պատկերացնում: Նույն հաջողությամբ դու կարող էիր գրել. եկեք գրենք նախկին բանտարկյալի մասին, ով հիմա այցելել է եկեղեցի:
> Չկար հստակ սյուժետային գիծ, չկար պատմվածքին համուհուտ տրամադրող նկարագրություն և այլն (կրկնում եմ՝ իմ ընկալմամբ):
> Ու այդ առումով ես առավել բարձր եմ գնահատում եռյակի մյուս երկու մասնակիցների դերը, ովքեր ոչնչից ստեղծեցին պատմվածք՝ երկուսով:


Դե եթե դու քո խոսքով <ինտրիգայի> էիր սպասում, ապա ասեմ, որ ես նման ուղղվածությամբ չեմ գրում: Պարզապես ես անկեղծ և իրական եմ գրում թե՜ այստեղ, թե՜ բլոգների մեկնաբանությունների բաժնում: Չգիտեի, որ պետք է գրել այնպես, որ կոնկրետ մեկին առհասարակ դուր գա: Հաջորդ անգամ սազանդարություն կանեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե եթե դու քո խոսքով <ինտրիգայի> էիր սպասում, ապա ասեմ, որ ես նման ուղղվածությամբ չեմ գրում: Պարզապես ես անկեղծ և իրական եմ գրում թե՜ այստեղ, թե՜ բլոգների մեկնաբանությունների բաժնում: Չգիտեի, որ պետք է գրել այնպես, որ կոնկրետ մեկին առհասարակ դուր գա: Հաջորդ անգամ սազանդարություն կանեմ:


Հարցասեր, բարեկամս, ես ընդամենը իմ սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունքն եմ արտահայտում, դա չի հավակնում ոչ բացարձակ ճշմարտության, ոչ ուրիշ բանի:
Կարճ ու կոնկրետ հարց. եթե դու մասնակցում ես նախագծին, ես էլ քո գրածը չեմ հավանել, իրավունք ունե՞մ այդ մասին բարձրաձայնելու ու քննադատելու, թե՞ ոչ:

----------


## Harcaser

> Հարցասեր, բարեկամս, ես ընդամենը իմ սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունքն եմ արտահայտում, դա չի հավակնում ոչ բացարձակ ճշմարտության, ոչ ուրիշ բանի:
> Կարճ ու կոնկրետ հարց. եթե դու մասնակցում ես նախագծին, ես էլ քո գրածը չեմ հավանել, իրավունք ունե՞մ այդ մասին բարձրաձայնելու ու քննադատելու, թե՞ ոչ:


Եթե առողջ քննադատություն է, դեմ չեմ. ես շատ ազատական եմ ինձ քննադատելու և դրանք ուրիշներից ընդունելու հարցում. ընդունում եմ ցանկացած քննադատություն. բայց վատին վատ ասելու ավելի կիրթ ձևեր կան. <ոչնչից ստեղծեցին պատմվածք>-ը մի քիչ վիրավորական է, հավատա, հոգյակ:
Մի ուրիշ բան էլ հիշեցի, Սուրբ Գրիգոր Տաթևացին է ասել. <Եթե չղջիկը արեգակի լույսը չի տեսնում, ապա դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում արևի ու պարզ տեսնողների համար>:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե առողջ քննադատություն է, դեմ չեմ. ես շատ ազատական եմ ինձ քննադատելու և դրանք ուրիշներից ընդունելու հարցում. ընդունում եմ ցանկացած քննադատություն. բայց վատին վատ ասելու ավելի կիրթ ձևեր կան. <ոչնչից ստեղծեցին պատմվածք>-ը մի քիչ վիրավորական է, հավատա, հոգյակ:
> Մի ուրիշ բան էլ հիշեցի, Սուրբ Գրիգոր Տաթևացին է ասել. <Եթե չղջիկը արեգակի լույսը չի տեսնում, ապա դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում արևի ու պարզ տեսնողների համար>:


Ես ինքս եմ որոշում իմ քննադատության կերպը  :Smile: 
Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ըստ իս՝ այս պատմվածքի լավագույն հատվածն էր:


Մի քիչ մանրամասնեմ գրածս. ուղղակի ես *Բարեկամի* ստեղծագործության նման (մտորումներով, դատողություններով, հեղինակի խոսքով հարուստ) գործերը հիմնականում գերադասում եմ երկխոսություններով ու մաքուր «գործողությամբ» հարուստ ստեղծագործություններից: Մասամբ նաև այդ էր պատճառը, որ առաջին մասը կարդալուց հետո շարունակելու ցանկությունս կորավ. ես երկխոսություն գրողը չէի  :Smile: : *Harcaser*-ի գրած սկիզբը բավականին աղոտ էր և հատկապես, չվախենամ ասելուց, կարճ: Կարճ էր. տեքստը չէր հասցնում զարգանալ մինչև պատմվածքի մակարդակի: Չէր զգացվում, թե ինչ ուղղությամբ է հեղինակը նախատեսել, որ այն ծավալվի, ինչ ոճ է ընտրել, ինչ վերջ է պատկերացրել գրելիս, ինչ սյուժետային շրջադարձեր է սաղմնավորել պատմվածքի առաջին մեկ երրորդում (որ իրականում, թերևս, մեկ հինգերորդ է): *Բարեկամը*, կարծես թե, ցանկացել է զարգացնել ոչ թե սյուժետային, այլ կերպարների գիծը. ցույց տալ նրանց մտքերը, հույզերը, ներկայացնել նրանց որպես մարդ և ոչ՝ որպես գործող անձ: Այս առումով պատմվածքի երկրորդ մասը ինչ-որ չափով առանձնանում է կամ դուրս է մնում մյուս երկու մասերից. *Kuk*-ի գրած ավարտը նույնպես բավականին հարուստ էր գործողություններով: Սակայն եթե *Բարեկամը* բաց տեքստով ցույց է տվել, թե այդ պահին ինչ էր կատարվում կերպարների ներսում, ապա *Kuk*-ը (ով անշուշտ հստակ պատկերացրել է այդ ներքին ապրումներն ու մտածմունքները) դա հասկանալը թողել է ընթերցողին՝ պարզապես առաջարկելով դրան հասնելու բանալին: Այսինքն՝ առաջին մասի դեպքում ունենք գործողություն, երկրորդ մասում՝ հույզեր ու մտքեր, երկրորդում՝ հույզեր ու մտքեր՝ քողարկված գործողությամբ: Ամեն դեպքում, ինչպես արդեն ասացի, ես սուբյեկտիվորեն գերադասում եմ երկորդ մասի ոճի ստեղծագործությունները (ժամանակին, ընդհակառակը, երկարաշունչ, երկխոսություններից ու գործողություններից զուրկ հատվածները դժվարությամբ, հաճախ նաև՝ թռնելով էի կարդում): Չեմ կարող, սակայն, չընդգծել *Kuk*-ի՝ ոչնչից սյուժե ու հանգուցալուծում ստեղծելու հմտությունը: *Harcaser*-ի գրած հատվածը, ամեն դեպքում, ինձ համար մութ մնաց. գուցե իմաստ ուներ չսահմանափակվել մի քանի նախադասությամբ, այլ գոնե մեկ-երկու էջ գրել: Հարգանքներով՝ ճիշտ պահին ստրատեգիական դիպուկ նահանջի դիմած Հայկօ  :Smile: :

----------

Ariadna (15.02.2010), Chuk (08.02.2010), Kuk (08.02.2010), Բարեկամ (08.02.2010), Ուլուանա (09.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (08.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Տարօրինակ մեկնաբանություն էր 
> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում թույլ տալ: Մարդը կարող է ինչքան ուզում է մենակ ստեղծագործել: Ինքն է ուզել համատեղ պատմվածք գրել


Չուկ ես չեմ ասում ով ինչ է ուզել, միայն իմ անձնական կարծիքն եմ ասել, ավելի ուժեղ վերջաբանի էի սպասում, որովհետև սկզիբը գոնե իմ համար հետաքրքիր էր և իմ կարծիքով Հարցասերը կարող էր ավելի լավ շարունակություն տալ, բայց քանի որ սա համատեղ պատմվածք էր ուրեմն այդպես լինել չէր կարող:

----------

Harcaser (08.02.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Դե լավ, որ էդպես ա, մի բան էլ ասեմ. Հարցասերի սկիզբը ինձ հիշեցրեց` երբ շարադրության թեմա են տալիս. ընդամենը: Տեղ ստեղծագործություն չկար, միայն թեմա` կարճ շարադրմամբ. "նախկին հանցագործը մի օր որոշում է գնալ եկեղեցի ու այնտեղ հանդիպում է իր բանտային ընկերջը": Ու ինչպես Չուկը նկատեց` կամ գրում ես էդ թեմայով շարադրություն կամ չէ, կամ ինչպես Հայկօ-ն ա ասում` կամ դուրս ես թռնում ճիշտ ստրատեգիական պահին, կամ մնում ես ու մի բան անում: Դե հիմա ես մտածեցի` լավ, թեման էդ ա, գրենք շարադրությունը: Ու որպես շարադրություն էլ գրել եմ. սրտիցս գրած ստեղծագործություն չի իհարկե: Բայց ի պատասխան Հայկօյի վերլուծությանը ասեմ, որ թեև իմ մասում մտքերի ու հույզերի շարադրանք էր, բայց տեղ նաև բուն գործողությունն էր, որովհետև էդ մասում ա որոշվել հենց բուն գործողությունը` որ էլի գողություն ա արվելու, ինչը, տպավորություն էր, որ բոլորն ընդունեցին, թե հենց այդպես էլ լինելու էլ, ասես այլ ընթացք հնարավոր չէր: Էս` ի պաշտպանություն ու ի վերլուծություն իմ մասի  :Smile:  Ինչ վերաբերում է մյուս երկու մասերին, Հարցասերի մասի մասին արդեն ասեցի, միայն ավելացնեմ, որ ամենաանտեղին ռեալ մարդուն /նկատի ունեմ կոնկրետ անուն-ազգանունով սրբազանին/ որպես հերոս ներմուծելն էր: Կուկի մասի հետ կապված` իմ կարծիքով ինքն էլ առանձնապես հաճույքով չի գրել, այլ ուղղակի հանձն է առել փրկել սիտուացիան ` կանխել անավարտ մնալու վտանգը: Նա էլ շարունակել է իր պատկերացումներով` ստեղծված իրավիճակի մասին, ու իմ կարծիքով` Հակոբի ընկերոջ վերաբերմունքը հենց իր վերաբերմունքն էր էդ իրավիճակին: Թեև իրավիճակն ընդհանուր առմամբ դուրս եկավ բավական սարքովի ու արհեստական, ինչը բնականաբար այդպես էլ լինելու էր, երբ համատեղ փորձում են գրել երեք լրիվ տարբեր աշխարհահայացքով մարդիկ:

----------

CactuSoul (08.02.2010), Chuk (08.02.2010), Kuk (08.02.2010), Yellow Raven (09.02.2010), Դեկադա (15.02.2010), Հայկօ (09.02.2010), Ուլուանա (09.02.2010)

----------


## Harcaser

> միայն ավելացնեմ, որ ամենաանտեղին ռեալ մարդուն /նկատի ունեմ կոնկրետ անուն-ազգանունով սրբազանին/ որպես հերոս ներմուծելն էր:


Չէ, Բարեկամ ջան, ես սրբազանի կերպարը  որպես սպասարկու իրողություն եմ բերել. գլխավոր հերոսը ինքը չէ: Իր ասածները Հակոբի մեջ որոշ տրամադրություններ են արթնացնում, ուրիշ ոչինչ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, Բարեկամ ջան, ես սրբազանի կերպարը  որպես սպասարկու իրողություն եմ բերել. գլխավոր հերոսը ինքը չէ: Իր ասածները Հակոբի մեջ որոշ տրամադրություններ են արթնացնում, ուրիշ ոչինչ:


Եթե պատմվածքը պիտի ուրիշը շարունակի, ապա բացառված չէ, որ ինքը լրիվ փոխի ընթացքը, օրինակ կտրուկ փոխելով սյուժեն ու գլխավոր անձ սարքելով սրբազանին, ով նույնպես նախկինում դատապարտված է եղել: Իմ կարծիքով այս նախագծում ստեղծագործողները պիտի ստեղծագործական ազատություն պետք է ունենան, մինչդեռ իրական կերպարի ներմուծումը «բարոյական պատնեշ» է դնում մյուս մասնակիցների առաջ ու այդ առումով լրիվ համաձայն եմ Բարեկամի հետ: Ստեղծագործողն ինքը պետք է կարողանա որոշել ստեղծագործության միջի ցանկացած անձի բարոյական կերպարը:

----------

Ariadna (15.02.2010)

----------


## Harcaser

Չուկ. երեք բան եմ քեզ և մյուսներին ասելու:
1. Նախ` սրբազանը դատապարտված չի եղել երբեք (քո ենթադրություններում զգույշ եղիր):
Եթե այնուամենայնիվ, ծարավի ես հանցագործների մասին գրելու, խոսելու,  կարդալու կամ լսելու, բարի եղիր տվյալ դեպքում գործածել նորին մեծություն <ենթադրենք>, <ենթադրաբար>, <ըստ իս> /ոչ թե` ըստ ինձ, ինչպես դու ես գրում/ և նման շատ ուրիշ բառեր:

2. Երկրորդ` ոչ ոք չի բռնանում իմ շարունակողներին, այնպես որ հարկ չկա մարդու իրավունքների, անմեղության կանխավարկածի, անարատ հղության  կամ էլ նման գեղեցիկ ու քաղցր երևույթների մասին <թույլտվություն տալ> ուրիշներին:  

3. Երրորդը չեմ ասում, ԱՆ-ով կուղարկեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ. երեք բան եմ քեզ և մյուսներին ասելու:
> 1. Նախ` սրբազանը դատապարտված չի եղել երբեք (քո ենթադրություններում զգույշ եղիր):
> Եթե այնուամենայնիվ, ծարավի ես հանցագործների մասին գրելու, խոսելու,  կարդալու կամ լսելու, բարի եղիր տվյալ դեպքում գործածել նորին մեծություն <ենթադրենք>, <ենթադրաբար>, <ըստ իս> /ոչ թե` ըստ ինձ, ինչպես դու ես գրում/ և նման շատ ուրիշ բառեր:
> 
> 2. Երկրորդ` ոչ ոք չի բռնանում իմ շարունակողներին, այնպես որ հարկ չկա մարդու իրավունքների, անմեղության կանխավարկածի, անարատ հղության  կամ էլ նման գեղեցիկ ու քաղցր երևույթների մասին <թույլտվություն տալ> ուրիշներին:  
> 
> 3. Երրորդը չեմ ասում, ԱՆ-ով կուղարկեմ:


Բարեկամս, առաջին կետդ հակասեց երկրորդ կետին:
Սրբազանի մասին (իրական կերպարի) ես չեմ ասել, որ դատապարտված է: Թեև դատապարտված եպիսկոպոսի՝ այլ անուն-ազգանունով, անձամբ եմ ճանաչում: Ես ընդամենը քեզ բացատրում էի, որ իրական կերպարի ներմուծումով դու բարոյական պատնեշ ես դնում նման իմպրովիզների համար: Եթե դու չհասկացար, ապա, Օ՜, ցավում եմ:
Երկրորդ կետում դու ասում ես, որ «չես բռնանում», մոռանալով որ առաջին կետում «բռնացար», ասելով «սրբազանը դատապարտված չի եղել երբեք (*քո ենթադրություններում զգույշ եղիր*)»:

Ես ֆիզիկ եմ բարեկամս, ես անտրամաբանական խոսք չեմ սիրում:

հ.գ. ստորագրությանդ մասին. չի հաջողվի  :Wink:

----------


## Harcaser

> Բարեկամս, առաջին կետդ հակասեց երկրորդ կետին:
> Սրբազանի մասին (իրական կերպարի) ես չեմ ասել, որ դատապարտված է: Թեև դատապարտված եպիսկոպոսի՝ այլ անուն-ազգանունով, անձամբ եմ ճանաչում: Ես ընդամենը քեզ բացատրում էի, որ իրական կերպարի ներմուծումով դու բարոյական պատնեշ ես դնում նման իմպրովիզների համար: Եթե դու չհասկացար, ապա, Օ՜, ցավում եմ:
> Երկրորդ կետում դու ասում ես, որ «չես բռնանում», մոռանալով որ առաջին կետում «բռնացար», ասելով «սրբազանը դատապարտված չի եղել երբեք (*քո ենթադրություններում զգույշ եղիր*)»:
> 
> Ես ֆիզիկ եմ բարեկամս, ես անտրամաբանական խոսք չեմ սիրում:
> 
> հ.գ. ստորագրությանդ մասին. չի հաջողվի


*Մաս առաջին*

Շատ խոսք` շատ բացթողում  :Smile: 

Կարծում եմ, որ քո խոսքն էլ մի քիչ (մեղմ ասած) անորոշ տրամաբանություն ունի:
Նախ այս դեպքում չպետք է ասել <առաջինը հակասում է երկրորդին>, քանի որ հակառակն ավելի տրամաբանական կլիներ` <երկրորդը հակասում է առաջինին>*, քանի որ ժամանակային հերթականությունը հետևյալն է` առաջին, երկրորդ, երրորդ: Մի բան գրում են, հետո մի ուրիշը, ապա այդ ուրիշը կամ համընկնում է առաջինի հետ կամ հակասում նրան: Լավ, այստեղ չեն ընդարձակում ասելիքս:

Երկրորդ` < բարոյական պատնեշ ես դնում>-ը չհասկացա. երևի ուզում ես ասել` <ստեղծագործական մտքի սահմանափակում> կամ <թեմատիկայի սահմանափակում> ևն:

Երրորդ` ես չեմ բռնացել` փաստելով, որ սրբազանը դատապարտած չի եղել երբեք: Ուրեմն քո կարծիքով` սրբազանի դատապարտված լինելը նույնքան ճշմարիտ է, որքան չդատապարտվա՞ծ լինելը: Ինչ-որ տարօրինակ տրամաբանություն է: Եվ հետո` նորից եմ ասում` սրբազանի կերպարը սպասարկու իրողություն է` ֆոն: 

Մի բան էլ ասեմ. սա բոլորին է վերաբերում: 
Երբ հերթականությունը որոշվում է` հեղինակ 1, հեղինակ 2, հեղինակ 3, - հեղինակ 1-ի հետ <համագործակցել> ցանկացողները լիովին համաձայն են լինում, ըստ իս, շարունակելու առաջին հեղինակի գրածը ցանկացած թեմայով, ցանկացած ծավալով: 
Ուրեմն բոլորովին ավելորդ է աղաղակել, թե <իմպրովիզների տեղ չկա>, <կաշկանդված են(ք)> և այլն, այլ սուսուփուս հարկավոր է .... պարզապես գրել: Ինչ ուզում է` թող ստացվի: 
Եթե ես լինեի երկրորդ կամ երրորդ հեղինակը, ապա ուղղակի կգրեի` առանց դժգոհելու. չէ՞ որ ես ինքս եմ ընդունել ընդհանուր պայմանները:


* խիստ եմ կասկածում այս դրույթին:

*Մաս երկրորդ*

Ճիշտն ասած` Բարեկամի հետևյալ ասածը շատ էր դուրս եկել, բայց չէի  բարձրաձայնում, իսկ  այսօր այդ մասին համարձակ ուզում եմ ասել. խոսքը սրա մասին է. <Միայն մի բան այդպես էլ չիմացավ. որտեղ է վերջանում կիրքը ու սկսվում մարդը, ու ով է մարդը կրքից անջատ>:
Այո, իմ հատվածի գաղափարական խտացումը հենց այդ հարցումն էր և գաղափարը, որը Բարեկամն զգաց իսկական արհեստավարժի պես: Ուզում եմ շնորհակալությունս հայտնել քեզ, Բարեկամ:
Կուկի գրածի մասին էլ մոռացել եմ ասել, որ գեղեցիկ ու մի փոքր խորհրդավոր ավարտի ֆոնին նկատելի է երկու ընկերների սակավ-ինչ  սառնության հստակ գաղափարը: Այո, ես էլ եմ այս երկու ընկերների միջև սառնություն տեսել: Եվ մեր երեքի ընդհանուր մտածողության դրսևորումներից է  ընկերոջ անունը չհիշատակելը, քանի որ այդ մի տեսակ  հեռավորությունը  թույլ չի տալիս ընկերներին հարազատի պես լինել: Ահա ասածիս հաստատումը. <բաժանվեցին վաղեմի ընկերները՝ երկուսն էլ համոզված լինելով, որ հաջորդ անգամ եթե հանդիպեն, կրկին պատահական են հանդիպելու>

----------

Շինարար (14.02.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հարցասեր, համաձայն լինելով դիտողություններիդ մի մասին՝ այնուամենայնիվ, մի քանի դիտողություն էլ ես անեմ։ Նախ ասեմ, որ հհամաձայն եմ Չուկի ու Բարեկամի հետ նրանում, որ պատմվածքի մեջ իրական անուն–ազգանունով սրբազանի ներմուծումը ինչ–որ չափով կաշկանդում ու սահմանափակում է ստեղծագործողին. դրա փոխարեն կարող էիր շատ հանգիստ յոլա գնալ առանց անուն–ազգանվան։ Ճիշտ է, գուցե սցենարի քո նախատեսած տարբերակում սրբազանը պիտի մնար որպես երկրորդական կամ տասներորդական հերոս՝ պահպանելով իր օրինակելի կերպարը, դրանով որևէ ազդեցություն չունենալով հետագա գործողությունների վրա ու այդպիսով չխանգարելով սցենարի ազատ զարգացմանը, բայց գուցե մեկ ուրիշի համար այն լուրջ սահմանափակում է, քանի որ ինքը, օրինակ, մտադիր էր սրբազանի կերպարը զարգացնել ու դարձնել գլխավոր հերոսներից մեկը, ընդ որում՝ գուցե բնավ ոչ դրական։ Բայց, փաստորեն, դու վրդովվում ես նույնիսկ այն հանգամանքից, որ ինչ–որ մեկի մտքով կարող է անցնել սրբազանին նախկինում դատապարտվածի կերպար տալ («Ենթադրություններումդ զգույշ եղիր»)։ Մի՞թե դա չի նշանակում, որ իրականում գոյություն ունեցող սրբազանին պատմվածք ներմուծելով՝ դու իրոք սահմանափակում ես պատմվածքը շարունակողների աշխատանքը։ Իմիջիայլոց, ասեմ, որ ենթադրությունը հենց նրանով է ենթադրություն, որ ազատ ու անկախ է, և ենթադրություն անելիս մարդը զգույշ լինելու կարիք չունի՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ինչի մասին է այն ու ինչպիսին։ Դրանով էլ *ենթադրությունը* տարբերվում է *պնդումից*։ Հետևաբար քո նշած երկու կետերն իսկապես հակասում էին իրար, ու, իմ կարծիքով, դու դա ինքդ էլ ես հասկանում։ Ընդհանրապես եթե սխալվել ես, ավելի լավ է՝ սխալն ընդունել ու անցնել առաջ, ոչ թե վրեժխնդրությունից դրդված՝ սխալդ քեզ ցույց տվողի գրածը փորփրել ու տվյալ քննարկման համար անէական մանր–մունր տեխնիկական սխալներ ու վրիպակներ պեղել՝ ցույց տալու համար, որ ինքն էլ կարող է սխալ անել։ Ի դեպ, ես էլ սխալներ նկատելու շատ մեծ տաղանդ ունեմ (թող մեծամիտ չհնչի, ուղղակի այդպես է), ու եթե մտքիս դնեմ, համարյա ցանկացած գրառման մեջ կարող եմ սխալներ կամ գոնե վրիպակներ գտնել։ Դրանից հեշտ գործ ինձ համար չկա։ Բայց դրա իմաստը ո՞րն է։ Սխալներ ուղղելն էլ պիտի տեղին լինի, հակառակ դեպքում դա նմանվում է կեղտ բռնելուն։ 

Բացի դրանից, նկատենք, որ Չուկը քեզ չէր քննադատել նրա համար, որ քո գրած սկիզբն իրեն դուր չէր գալիս, ու որ ինքը չէր ուզենա նման սկզբի հիման վրա շարունակություն գրել։ Դա ընդամենը նրա կարծիքն էր, հնարավոր է՝ սուբյեկտիվ, ինչի իրավունքը, բնականաբար, ուներ։ Որքան նկատեցի, քեզ ուղղված միակ քննադատությունն այս թեմայում իրական անուն–ազգանունով ու քո կողմից անձեռնմխելիությամբ օժտված սրբազանի ներմուծումն էր, որն արդեն օբյետկիվ դիտողություն էր, ու եթե ընդունեիր, կարծում եմ, հեղինակությունդ բնավ անկում չէր ապրի դրանից։

----------

Ariadna (15.02.2010), Chuk (14.02.2010), Դեկադա (15.02.2010), Շինարար (14.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Ուլուանա*, երկու դիտարկում միայն.
1. Ես համաձայն չեմ, որ մեր լավ բարեկամ Հարցասերը իմ գրառումում վրիպակ է պեղել, նրա այդ դիտարկումները առ ոչինչ էին, ընդամենը չհասկացության արդյունք, թեև գրառումներումս, անշուշտ, վրիպակներ շատ կան:
2. Ես Հարցասերին քննադատել եմ ոչ միայն իրական կերպարի ներմուծման համար, այլև քանի որ համարում եմ, որ իր սկիզբը պատվածքի սկիզբ չէր, այլ, ինչպես ճիշտ նկատեց Բարեկամը, նմանվում էր շարադրության թեմա հանձնարարելու: Իհարկե ցանկացած պատմվածք կարող է այդպես սկսվել, բայց եթե խոսքը գնում է այս եռապատումների մասին, կարծում եմ, որ բոլոր երեք հատվածներն էլ պետք է ասելիք, լուրջ գեղարվեստական խոսք ունենան:

----------


## Շինարար

Մի բան էլ ես ասեմ էլի,մարդիկ, էսա ես էլ եմ մասնակցելու էս նախագծին, ու որքան հասկանում եմ՝ յուրաքանչյուրը հեղինակներից ազատ ա պատմվածքը շարունակել այնպես, ոնց ինքը ուզում ա, նույնիսկ եթե առաջին հեղինակը ներմուծել է ինչ-որ հերոսի, որը կոնկրետ գոյություն ունեցող անձ ա, հաջորդը իրավունք ունի նույն անուն ազգանունով վերացական կերպար տեսնել այդ հերոսի մեջ, որի անուն ազգանունը պարզապես զուգադիպում ա իրական գոյություն ունեցող, նույն գործունեության տեսակը ունեցող, նմանատիպ արտաքինով և նույն տարիքն ունեցող անձնավորության հետ… Ի վերջո շարունակողը կարող է՝ ենթադրել, որ սկիզբը ընդամենը գիրք է, որ կարդում էր իր հերոսը և երկրորդ մասում պատմվածքի հերոսը փակեր այդ գիրքը և սկսվեր իսկական պատմությունը, իհարկե այս ամենը պետք ա լինի տրամաբանության շրջանակներում, մի խոսքով, հարցասեր ջան, քեզ չեմ հասկանում, չեն հավանել քո մասը, հեչ էլ, կարևորը դու հավանում ես, շարունակությունը լավը չի, ոչինչ, չմասնակցեիր այս նախագծին, այսքան սրտամոտ մի ընդունեք….

----------

Chuk (14.02.2010), Harcaser (15.02.2010)

----------


## Harcaser

Այսօր կարճ կխոսեմ. մի երկու շաբաթից շատ երկար կպատասխանեմ: 




> Մի՞թե դա չի նշանակում, որ իրականում գոյություն ունեցող սրբազանին պատմվածք ներմուծելով՝ դու իրոք սահմանափակում ես պատմվածքը շարունակողների աշխատանքը։


 :Think:  ... Ոչ 




> Հետևաբար քո նշած երկու կետերն իսկապես հակասում էին իրար, ու, իմ կարծիքով, դու դա ինքդ էլ ես հասկանում։


Ըմմմմմմ.  :Think:   Կարճ ասեմ` ոչ, չեն հակասում: Դրանք տարբեր հարթությունում են, չեն կարող համեմատվել (երկար պատասխանումս կասեմ, թե ինչ հարթություններ են):




> անէական մանր–մունր տեխնիկական սխալներ ու վրիպակներ


Երևի ուզում եք ասել` ոչ էական, այլ ոչ թե անէական:




> Որքան նկատեցի, քեզ ուղղված միակ քննադատությունն այս թեմայում իրական անուն–ազգանունով ու քո կողմից անձեռնմխելիությամբ օժտված սրբազանի ներմուծումն էր, որն արդեն օբյետկիվ դիտողություն էր, ու եթե ընդունեիր, կարծում եմ, հեղինակությունդ բնավ անկում չէր ապրի դրանից։


Ես անձեռնմխելիությամբ չեմ օժտել սրբազանին. գտեք պատմվածքի այն հատվածը, որտեղից երևում է ինչ-որ անձեռնմխելիություն: Ազնիվ խոսք, ես ունեմ մի քանի դրամ, և եթե որևէ մեկը գտնի անձեռնմխելիության մասին ինչ-որ հիշատակություն իմ գրած մասում, ապա ես կվճարեմ նրան այդ դրամը, չեմ ափսոսա: 
Դե գործի անցեք:

Հ.Գ.
Ուլուանա, Ձեր պատասխանին վաղուց սպասում էի, բայց հիասթափեցրիք: Ոչինչ չեք գրել պատմվածքի մասին: Ձեր գրածի մեջ <չուկային> ինչ-որ բան կար: Նորից եմ ասում` ես նման գրառում չէի սպասում Ձեզանից:

Լավ մնացեք:

----------


## Chuk

Թանկագին բարեկամս, Հարցասեր, համառորեն փորձում եմ խոսքումդ որևէ տրամաբանություն գտնել ու խոստովանում եմ, դա չի հաջողվում:

Ինչևէ: Պատմվածքի ավարտից հետո հանդես եկար «քննադատությամբ» (այո՝ չակերտավոր), որի ամեն տողը մեջբերելու ցանկություն չունեմ, սակայն ահա այս մեկը սիրով մեջբերում եմ.



> Որ սրբազանը տեր հայր չէ, արդեն ասացի: Հիմա հավելեմ, որ Սահակ սրբազանը անհամբերության նշաններ երբեք ցույց չի տվել, ու ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի անհամբերության նշաններ ցույց տալ առհասարակ` այն էլ կիրակի` Պատարագից հետո:


Ի՞նչ է այս խոսքը նշանակում: Որ դու, բարեկամս, անթույլատրելի ես համարում հեղինակին իր ուզած կերպ տնօրինել իր պատմվածքի հերոսին, քանզի քո հատվածը գրելուց հետո դու պատմվածքը հանձնում ես ուրիշ հեղինակի, ով նույնքան իրավունք ունի այն տնօրինելու: Եթե այս խոսքի մեջ տրամաբանություն կա, մեղադրել հաջորդ հեղինակին, որ քո պես չի մտածել, ապա ես պատրաստակամ եմ աղ ու պղպեղ անելուց հետո ուտել սեփական գլուխս:

Բայց քանի-որ տրամաբանությունից զուրկ է, ապա գլուխս մնում է առանց ուտելու... ի ցավ մեր սիրելի հարցասերի  :Sad: 

Հ.Գ. Չմոռանամ ավելացնել, որ հաջորդ ցանկացած գրառումդ, որը կպարունակի անձնավորված վիրավորանք, տուգանվելու ու ջնջվելու է:

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.02.2010)

----------


## Harcaser

> Թանկագին բարեկամս, Հարցասեր, համառորեն փորձում եմ խոսքումդ որևէ տրամաբանություն գտնել ու խոստովանում եմ, դա չի հաջողվում:
> 
> Ինչևէ: Պատմվածքի ավարտից հետո հանդես եկար «քննադատությամբ» (այո՝ չակերտավոր), որի ամեն տողը մեջբերելու ցանկություն չունեմ, սակայն ահա այս մեկը սիրով մեջբերում եմ.
> 
> Ի՞նչ է այս խոսքը նշանակում: Որ դու, բարեկամս, անթույլատրելի ես համարում հեղինակին իր ուզած կերպ տնօրինել իր պատմվածքի հերոսին, քանզի քո հատվածը գրելուց հետո դու պատմվածքը հանձնում ես ուրիշ հեղինակի, ով նույնքան իրավունք ունի այն տնօրինելու: Եթե այս խոսքի մեջ տրամաբանություն կա, մեղադրել հաջորդ հեղինակին, որ քո պես չի մտածել, ապա ես պատրաստակամ եմ աղ ու պղպեղ անելուց հետո ուտել սեփական գլուխս:
> 
> Բայց քանի-որ տրամաբանությունից զուրկ է, ապա գլուխս մնում է առանց ուտելու... ի ցավ մեր սիրելի հարցասերի 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Չմոռանամ ավելացնել, որ հաջորդ ցանկացած գրառումդ, որը կպարունակի անձնավորված վիրավորանք, տուգանվելու ու ջնջվելու է:


Ես բավականաչափ գրագետ եմ և ի զորու եմ իմ մտքերն առանց վիրավորանքի տեղ հասցնելու: Ես ակումբում շատ անկեղծ եմ գրում և որևէ վիրավորանք դեռ թույլ չեմ տվել:

Ուզում եմ ասել, որ ես երբեք չեմ մեղադրել ոչ մեկին, որ իմ ուզածի պես չի մտածել կամ գրել. ընդհակառակը, ես մի երկու անգամ նկատել եմ (տվել), որ ընդհանոր առմամբ գոհ եմ, լավ տպավորություն եմ ստացել:   

Նույնիսկ իմ դիտարկումներում (ուշադի՜ր. ես ասել եմ. <*Մի քանի աննշան դիտարկումներ (ոչ թե դիտողություններ) եմ ուզում անել*>), այլ ոչ թե քնադատել եմ (մեղա-մեղա) որևէ մեկի գրած: Եվ հետո ես սովորեցրել եմ, որ հոգևորականները երկու դասի են բաժանվում` ամուսնացյալ և կուսակրոն (կուսակրոնը չի ամուսնանում): Ես ընդամենը ցանկացել եմ ասել, որ սրբազանը (կուսակրոն հոգևորականը) տեր հայր չէ (ամուսացյալ): Վա՞տ բան եմ արել, որ ուղղակի մի բան սովորեցրել եմ:

Ահ, քիչ մնաց մոռանայի.
Ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ հետևյալը. <Հ.Գ. Չմոռանամ ավելացնել, որ հաջորդ ցանկացած գրառում, որը կպարունակի անձնավորված վիրավորանք, տուգանվելու ու ջնջվելու է:>

----------


## dvgray

գող-տրիկ էր … ստացվել 

Harcaserճը բավականին հատու ու ծանր մուրճով մեխել էր 100-անոց մեխով պատմվածքի ոգին անշարժ պատին  :Smile: 
Բարեկամը… օհ, Բարեկամը  :LOL:  
 :Love:  մենակ ինքը կարող է ազատել : միայն ինքը կարող է այդքան "գամված" ռեալիզմը ստիպել ճախրել … սյուռեալիզմ… անթերի, ազատ… ռեալ, ինչպես Բախի Ալեմանդան…  գեղեցիկ էր, Գեղեցիկ

Կուկը  :Smile: : երիտասարդ, սկզբունքային Կուկը… մեկ - մեկ ինչքան է խանգարում այդ սկզբունքայինը  :Sad:   :Smile: 



> Իր կատարած ստոր քայլի հետևանքով


Հակոբը ստոր քայլ չէր կատարել… այլապես տիեզերքը կպայթեր…   :Blush:  
… սրիկա… ստոր…  :Sad:  Րաֆին գուրգուրում էր իր խաչագողին… իսկ դու՜՜՜  :Blush: 
 :Smile:  

լավն էր, ապրեք բոլորտ էլ: ամեն մեկիտ մի հատ խնձոր  :LOL:   :Smile:

----------

Harcaser (15.02.2010), Kuk (15.02.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երևի ուզում եք ասել` ոչ էական, այլ ոչ թե անէական:


Գրել եմ այն, ինչ ուզում էի ասել. անէականն ու ոչ էականը նույն բանն են։



> Ես անձեռնմխելիությամբ չեմ օժտել սրբազանին. գտեք պատմվածքի այն հատվածը, որտեղից երևում է ինչ-որ անձեռնմխելիություն: Ազնիվ խոսք, ես ունեմ մի քանի դրամ, և եթե որևէ մեկը գտնի անձեռնմխելիության մասին ինչ-որ հիշատակություն իմ գրած մասում, ապա ես կվճարեմ նրան այդ դրամը, չեմ ափսոսա:
> Դե գործի անցեք:


Պատմվածքում չեք ասել, բայց քննարկման ժամանակ Ձեր կողմից արվել են գրառումներ, որոնք դրա մասին էին վկայում, օրինակ.
1.


> Նախ` սրբազանը դատապարտված չի եղել երբեք (քո ենթադրություններում զգույշ եղիր


2. 


> 6. մոտեցնում է անտարբեր ու արդեն կարգին ձանձրացած, անհամբերության նշաններ ցույց տվող տեր-հոր ձեռքի խաչին
> Որ սրբազանը տեր հայր չէ, արդեն ասացի: Հիմա հավելեմ, որ *Սահակ սրբազանը անհամբերության նշաններ երբեք ցույց չի տվել, ու ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի անհամբերության նշաններ ցույց տալ առհասարակ` այն էլ կիրակի` Պատարագից հետո:*


Ի դեպ, քանի որ ընդդիմախոսների խոսքում ամեն գնով սխալներ գտնելու սովորությունից ոչ մի կերպ չեք կարողանում կամ չեք ուզում հրաժարվել, մի քանի «դիտարկում» էլ իմ կողմից.



> Ըմմմմմմ.   Կարճ ասեմ` ոչ, չեն հակասում: Դրանք տարբեր *հարթությունում* են, չեն կարող համեմատվել (երկար պատասխանումս կասեմ, թե ինչ հարթություններ են):


Ոչ թե հարթությունում, այլ հարթություն*ներ*ում։



> Ես անձեռնմխելիությամբ չեմ օժտել սրբազանին. գտեք պատմվածքի այն հատվածը, որտեղից երևում է ինչ-որ անձեռնմխելիություն: Ազնիվ խոսք, ես ունեմ մի քանի դրամ, և եթե որևէ մեկը գտնի անձեռնմխելիության մասին ինչ-որ հիշատակություն իմ գրած մասում, ապա ես կվճարեմ նրան այդ դրամը, չեմ ափսոսա: 
> Դե գործի անցեք:


«Դե» բառն ընդունված է առանձնացնել ստորակետներով, այսինքն՝ այսպես. դե*,* գործի անցեք։
Եվ վերջում ավելացնեմ, որ հայերենում չակերտները գրվում են այսպես. *«»*, ոչ թե այսպես. <>։




> Հ.Գ.
> Ուլուանա, Ձեր պատասխանին վաղուց սպասում էի, բայց հիասթափեցրիք: Ոչինչ չեք գրել պատմվածքի մասին: Ձեր գրածի մեջ <չուկային> ինչ-որ բան կար: Նորից եմ ասում` ես նման գրառում չէի սպասում Ձեզանից:


Պատմվածքի մասին առանձնապես ասելիք չունեի, որ ասեի։ Բացի դրանից, եթե կարծիքս դրական չէ, ապա Ակումբում արտահայտում եմ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ համոզված եմ լինում կամ գոնե հիմք եմ ունենում ենթադրելու, որ հեղինակը պատրաստ է հանգիստ, առանց վրդովվելու ու հակահարված տալու անհագ ցանկության «լսել» կարծիքս, մեկ էլ այն դեպքում, երբ հեղինակն անձամբ ինձ խնդրում է կարծիք հայտնել։ Տվյալ դեպքում, դատելով թեմայում արդեն առկա քննադատություններից, ես հիմք չունեի ենթադրելու, որ Դուք քննադատությունը հանգիստ կտանեք, ու, փորձը ցույց տվեց, որ չէի սխալվում։ Բայց քանի որ հենց իմ պատասխանին այդքան սպասում էիք, փորձեմ, այնուամենայնիվ, ինչ–որ բան ասել։ Պատմվածքի սկիզբը, մասնավորապես՝ թեման, ինձ այնքան էլ դուր չեկավ, ու հետագա զարգացումից էլ առանձնապես մեծ ակնկալիքներ չունեի։ Բարեկամի հատվածն, իմ կարծիքով, բավական լավ էր գրված, բայց էլի անձամբ ինձ համար պատմվածքը հետաքրքիր չդարձրեց։ Կուկի հատվածը կգնահատեի միջին. արտահայտչաձևի կտրուկությունը մի քիչ շատ էր, բացի դրանից, էլի պատմվածքի նկատմամբ հետաքրքրություն չառաջացրեց իմ մեջ։ Մի խոսքով՝ պատմվածքն ընդհանուր առմամբ ինձ համար հետաքրքիր չէր։ Ու եթե ես էլ շարունակելու լինեի, ամենայն հավանականությամբ ոչ պակաս անհետաքրքիր հատված էլ ես էի գրելու։ Երևի այսքանը։

----------

Chuk (15.02.2010), Kuk (15.02.2010)

----------


## Harcaser

> Գրել եմ այն, ինչ ուզում էի ասել. անէականն ու ոչ էականը նույն բանն են։
> 
> Պատմվածքում չեք ասել, բայց քննարկման ժամանակ Ձեր կողմից արվել են գրառումներ, որոնք դրա մասին էին վկայում, օրինակ.
> 1.
> 2. 
> 
> Ի դեպ, քանի որ ընդդիմախոսների խոսքում ամեն գնով սխալներ գտնելու սովորությունից ոչ մի կերպ չեք կարողանում կամ չեք ուզում հրաժարվել, մի քանի «դիտարկում» էլ իմ կողմից.
> 
> Ոչ թե հարթությունում, այլ հարթություն*ներ*ում։
> ...


Միացնեմ բարձրախոսները: 
Ըհմ-ըհմ.  :Cool: 
Այո, պատմվածքի իմ հատվածում ես նման բան չեմ ասել. ես ուղղակի չուկին տեղեկացրել եմ, որ սրբազանը դատապարտված չի եղել երբևէ: Վա՞տ բան եմ արել, որ ճշմարտությունը հրամցրել եմ չուկին` ի պատասխան իր հետևյալ գրառմանը` <գլխավոր անձ սարքելով սրբազանին, ով նույնպես նախկինում դատապարտված է եղել>:  




> հեղինակը պատրաստ է հանգիստ, առանց վրդովվելու ու հակահարված տալու անհագ ցանկության «լսել» կարծիքս, մեկ էլ այն դեպքում, երբ հեղինակն անձամբ ինձ խնդրում է կարծիք հայտնել։


Իսկ մինչև հիմա Ձեր արած որևէ քննադատություն, կարծիք (բուն պատմվածքի մասին) ես չե՞մ ընդունել.  ցանկացած առողջ և կառուցողական քննադատություն ընդունում եմ: 
Ուլուանա, Դուք եզակի մարդկանցից եք, ում կարծիքը ես ավելի բարձր կգնահատեմ: Ձեր այս վերջին խոսքի վերջին պարբերությունը հենց Ձեր կարծիքն է բուն պատմվածքի մասին, որը ես սիրով ընդունում եմ և հաշվի կառնեմ իմ հետագա գրվածքներում:
Լա՞վ:  :Cool:

----------


## Kuk

Ստեղծագործելուց բավականին հեռու եմ, բայց մեկ-մեկ հետաքրքրություն ու ցանկություն ա առաջանում մասնակցել այսպիսի նախագծերի: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, սա երկրորդ անգամն էր, որ մասնակցեցի, ու երկու անգամն էլ հիասթափվեցի, երկրորդ անգամն էլ ստեղծագործելը վերածվեց անձնական խոսակցությունների, ընդհուպ մինչև կպնողական ու վիրավորական գրառումների:
Հարցասեր, մեջբերում եմ քո գրառումներից երկուսը, որոնցից մեկում դու ասում ես մեկ բան, մյուս գրառմանդ մեջ «անում» մեկ այլ բան, որը նախորդին խիստ հակասում է:  




> Ես բավականաչափ գրագետ եմ և ի զորու եմ իմ մտքերն առանց վիրավորանքի տեղ հասցնելու: Ես ակումբում շատ անկեղծ եմ գրում և որևէ վիրավորանք դեռ թույլ չեմ տվել:





> Միացնեմ բարձրախոսները: 
> Ըհմ-ըհմ. 
> Այո, պատմվածքի իմ հատվածում ես նման բան չեմ ասել. ես ուղղակի *չ*ուկին տեղեկացրել եմ, որ սրբազանը դատապարտված չի եղել երբևէ: Վա՞տ բան եմ արել, որ ճշմարտությունը հրամցրել եմ *չ*ուկին` ի պատասխան իր հետևյալ գրառմանը` <գլխավոր անձ սարքելով սրբազանին, ով նույնպես նախկինում դատապարտված է եղել>:  
> 
> 
> Իսկ մինչև հիմա *Ձ*եր արած որևէ քննադատություն, կարծիք (բուն պատմվածքի մասին) ես չե՞մ ընդունել.  ցանկացած առողջ և կառուցողական քննադատություն ընդունում եմ: 
> Ուլուանա, *Դ*ուք եզակի մարդկանցից եք, ում կարծիքը ես ավելի բարձր կգնահատեմ: Ձեր այս վերջին խոսքի վերջին պարբերությունը հենց *Ձ*եր կարծիքն է բուն պատմվածքի մասին, որը ես սիրով ընդունում եմ և հաշվի կառնեմ իմ հետագա գրվածքներում:
> Լա՞վ:


Ինչպե՞ս եղավ, որ Ուլուանային դիմելիս չես մոռացել ի ցույց դնել նրա նկատմամբ ունեցածդ հարգանքը, և նույն գրառման մեջ Չուկի մասին խոսելիս «մոռացել ես» ոչ թե հարգանքով խոսել նրա մասին, այլ մոռացել ես ընդամենը չվիրավորել նրան, այնինչ, վերը նշածս գրառմանդ մեջ հստակ ասել ես, որ դու բավականաչափ գրագետ ես և ի զորու ես մտքերդ արտահայտել առանց վիրավորանքների: Հիմա դու քո գործողությամբ հակասե՞լ ես նախորդ գրառմանդ, թե՞ դա ընդամենը վրիպակ էր, կրկնվող վրիպակ, այնպիսի վրիպակ, որի նման այլ վրիպակներ այլոց գրառումներում հանդիպելիս չես զլանում և հաճախ ընդգծում ես:

Պատմվածքի մասին ոչինչ չեմ ասում, քանի որ կարծում եմ, որ ստեղծագործողն իր ասելիքը պետք է կարողանա ասել հենց պատմվածքում, և եթե կան բացթողումներ, անիմաստ է մեկնաբանություններին ու քննադատություններին պատասխանելով դրանք լրացնելը: Պատմվածքի՝ իմ գրած հատվածում ընթերցողներից ոմանք, նաև ես ինքս, նկատել ենք որոշակի սխալներ, վրիպակներ, բայց ես ոչ մի կերպ չեմ փորձում դրանք լրացնել կամ արդարացնել քննադատական գրառումներին պատասխանելիս: 
Հարցասեր, այդպիսի մի վրիպակ էլ դու ես նկատել և այդ մասին բարձրաձայնել թեմայում, և ես այդ գրառմանը շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնել, բայց չեմ արդարացել, թե պատմվածքը գրել եմ մոտ 40 րոպեում, շտապել եմ և այլն: Չէի կարող գրել 40 րոպեում, ոչ ոք ինձ չէր շտապեցնում, կարող էի գրել 40 ժամում, իսկ եթե տրվեր 40 րոպե, կարող էի ընդամենը հրաժարվել գրելու մտքից, ոչ թե գրել, հետո դրանով արդարացնել սեփական սխալները: 
Եվ մի հարց տամ, որը խոսակցությունն անձնականի վերածելու ոչ մի միտում չունի. եթե որևէ մեկը պատմվածքի իր հատվածում ներգրավի քո անձը՝ անուն ազգանունով, այնուհետև մեկ ուրիշը պատմվածքի իր հատվածում պատմի, թե ինչպես է այդ հերոսը բռնաբարում անչափահասներին, ինչպե՞ս կվարվես այս դեպքում, նրանցից որևէ մեկին կմեղադրե՞ս արդյոք, եթե այո, ապա ո՞ւմ:
Վերջում ասեմ, որ շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ուշադրության են արժանացրել թեման, նաև նրանց, ովքեր որոշակի կարծիքներ են հայտնել՝ թե՛ դրական, թե՛ բացասական:

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.02.2010), Chuk (15.02.2010), Jarre (15.02.2010), Legolas (15.02.2010), Norton (15.02.2010), Բարեկամ (15.02.2010), Դեկադա (15.02.2010), Ուլուանա (15.02.2010), Սերխիո (15.02.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Օֆ... օֆ… Ում հայտնի չի, որ ստեղծագործողները զգայուն ու խոցելի հոգիներ են…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էս ինչ մի Հոռոմ սարքեցիր բավաականին միջակ սկիզբդ, Հարցասեր ջան...
Միանում եմ Կուկին՝ հուսալով որ այլևս երբեք Չուկի և որևէ այլ մասնակցի անունը չես համարձակվի դիտմամբ փոքրատառով գրել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Միացնեմ բարձրախոսները: 
> Ըհմ-ըհմ. 
> Այո, պատմվածքի իմ հատվածում ես նման բան չեմ ասել. ես ուղղակի չուկին տեղեկացրել եմ, որ սրբազանը դատապարտված չի եղել երբևէ: Վա՞տ բան եմ արել, որ ճշմարտությունը հրամցրել եմ չուկին` ի պատասխան իր հետևյալ գրառմանը` <*գլխավոր անձ սարքելով սրբազանին, ով նույնպես նախկինում դատապարտված է եղել*>:


Հըմ... Որքան հասկացա այս գրառումից, իրականում թյուրիմացություն է տեղի ունեցել... Չուկը, Ձեր մեջբերած հատվածը գրելով, նկատի է ունեցել սրբազանի կերպարի հնարավոր զարգացումը, ոչ թե նշել է նրա՝ իրականում դատապարտված լինելու փաստը, բայց Դուք կարծես թե հենց էդպես էլ հասկացել եք, այսինքն՝ որ, իբր, Չուկը նկատի ունի, թե սրբազանը, որն իրականում (ոչ թե պատմվածքի հնարավոր սցենարում) դատապարտված է եղել, կարող էր գլխավոր հերոս դառնալ պատմվածքում։ Ճի՞շտ եմ հասկացել։  :Xeloq:

----------

Harcaser (15.02.2010)

----------


## Harcaser

Այո: 
Հասկանո՞ւմ եք, Ուլուանա, խոսքը ՕԾՅԱԼ ՀՈԳԵՎՈՐԱԿԱՆԻ մասին է` բավական պատկառելի կոչմամբ: Եթե այդ գրառումները, որոնք իրականում ենթադրություն են պարունակում, կարդան մի քանի տարի հետո մի քանի հազար կամ մի քանի տասնյակ հազար մարդիկ, կգնան և Սահակ սրբազանին մոտավորապես այսպիսի հարց կտան. <Ճի՞շտ է, որ Դուք դատապարտված եք եղել. այդ մասին ինտերնետում էր գրված>: Իսկ նման բաները մասնագիտական եզրաբանության մեջ գայթակղություն են անվանվում: Ես ի՞նչ պիտի անեի. շնորհակալությո՞ւն հայտնեի նման ենթադրություն գրողին (այդ մտքի հեղինակը նույնիսկ չի բարեհաճել ասել, որ ասածը զուտ  սցենարային ենթադրություն է` այն էլ ուշացած) ոսկե ա՞ստղ շնորհեի կամ մեծ պատիվների՞ արժանացնեի....

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այո: 
> Հասկանո՞ւմ եք, Ուլուանա, խոսքը ՕԾՅԱԼ ՀՈԳԵՎՈՐԱԿԱՆԻ մասին է` բավական պատկառելի կոչմամբ: Եթե այդ գրառումները, որոնք իրականում ենթադրություն են պարունակում, կարդան մի քանի տարի հետո մի քանի հազար կամ մի քանի տասնյակ հազար մարդիկ, կգնան և Սահակ սրբազանին մոտավորապես այսպիսի հարց կտան. <Ճի՞շտ է, որ Դուք դատապարտված եք եղել. այդ մասին ինտերնետում էր գրված>: Իսկ նման բաները մասնագիտական եզրաբանության մեջ գայթակղություն են անվանվում: Ես ի՞նչ պիտի անեի. շնորհակալությո՞ւն հայտնեի նման ենթադրություն գրողին (այդ մտքի հեղինակը նույնիսկ չի բարեհաճել ասել, որ ասածը զուտ  սցենարային ենթադրություն է` այն էլ ուշացած) ոսկե ա՞ստղ շնորհեի կամ մեծ պատիվների՞ արժանացնեի....


 :Shok:  Բայց ախր հենց դրա համար էլ ասում էինք, որ պետք չէր ՕԾՅԱԼ ՀՈԳԵՎՈՐԱԿԱՆԻՆ ներքաշել հորինովի պատմվածքի մեջ, որ դեռ նման խնդիրներ էլ առաջանային։ Ո՞վ է մեղավոր, որ Դուք իրականում գոյություն ունեցող նման պատկառելի կոչմամբ հոգևորականին ներմուծել եք պատմվածք՝ այդպիսով պատմվածքը շարունակողներին զրկելով նրա կերպարն իրենց ցանկությամբ զարգացնելու հնարավորությունից։ Ի վերջո, փաստագրական կամ կենսագրական նյութ չէր նախատեսվում գրել, չէ՞, ընդամենը գեղարվեստական ստեղծագործություն էր։ Հետաքրքիր է, ի՞նչ կփոխվեր, կամ պատմվածքն ի՞նչ կկորցներ, եթե Սահակ սրբազանի փոխարեն պատմվածքում հայտնվեր, ասենք, Պողոս սրբազանը, կամ ընդհանրապես անունը չնշվեր։ Պարզ է, որ ոչինչ։ 

Իսկ այն, որ դատապարտված լինելու մասին խոսելով՝ Չուկը նկատի ուներ պատմվածքի սցենարային ենթադրություն և ոչ թե իրական փաստ, կարծում եմ, տվյալ համատեքստում այնքան ակնհայտ էր, որ բոլորովին կարիք չկար հատուկ դրա մասին նշելու, համենայնդեպս, որքան հասկացա բոլորի գրառումներից, միայն Դուք էիք սխալ հասկացել Չուկի գրածը։

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.02.2010), Chuk (15.02.2010)

----------

